
Ecuador has received an asylum request from Snowden - mwfj
https://twitter.com/RicardoPatinoEC/statuses/348841761684197378
======
yesplorer
Now even regular tweets without sources qualify for submissions to HN? hmmmm

~~~
rdouble
That tweet is by the Ecuadorian minister who granted asylum to Julian Assange.

